# First red



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

thats awesome, if you think about how big that fish is compared to the anglers, that would be like a grown man catching a 70lb red! Thats gotta be exciting! Catching a 24 incher is exciting to me!


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

I couldn't think of a better way to spend fathers day then a day on the water with the little guys. Nice going dad and happy fathers day to ya!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats Tony. I hope to be doing the same with my son one day soon too.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very Nice.. I coulda' used that guy at the tournament this weekend..


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Very Nice.. I coulda' used that guy at the tournament this weekend..


Talkin bout tournament fish...we caught a couple of bruisers this morning that were fractions of an inch over limit...they would have made you cry :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go Dad!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

That's just a beautiful thing!! Good job Tojo!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that IS what its all about.


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

WTG Tony and boys!!! I'm sure they will never forget this day Tony!!!


----------

